# DAX Power BI Measure If Then with Numbers and Text



## jamiers (Aug 1, 2021)

Good morning all,

The answer to my last post was very helpful -- I'm appreciative of the support I received here.  I'm attempting to complete another task.

I am creating a measure and cannot put this in Power Query because it is looking at other tables.

TextField1 *!MergedTraining'[GAP-SH-SA-Primary.GAP SH/SA 1st* contains text  (an expected cell is *SA*)
NumberField2 *!MergedTraining'[GAP √ SA]* contains numbers (an expect response cell be *1*)
TextField3 *!MergedTraining'[OPER Pos] *contains text  (an expected response is *OPER-SH-SA*)

Basically (in my head of not-right-thinking), I want to create an If then statement, but I am running into issues where Power BI is throwing an error that says that I can't use text and numbers together.

Let's imagine that they are all in the same table "CHECK" for our purposes here.  I will change that later.
If TextField"1"=SA & NumberField2="1" & TextField3="OPER-SH-SA", then output "Yes", If not "No"


I attempted this and it was successful:
`Comply-SSC-SA =
IF(
    FIRSTNONBLANK('!MergedTraining'[GAP-SH-SA-Primary.GAP SH/SA 1st],1)="SA",
    "YES",
    "NO")`


I attempted to add my next field and failed with the following message: *DAX comparison operations do not support comparing values of type True/False with values of type Integer. Consider using the VALUE or FORMAT function to convert one of the values.*
`Comply-SSC-SA =
IF(
    FIRSTNONBLANK('!MergedTraining'[GAP-SH-SA-Primary.GAP SH/SA 1st],1)="SA" &
    SUM('!MergedTraining'[GAP √ SA]) = 1,
    "YES",
    "NO")`
I think that if I can figure out TextField1 and NumberField2, I can deal with TextField3 after that (?)...

Any thoughts for this newbie?

Thanks.

Jamie


----------



## jamiers (Aug 1, 2021)

OK I did notice that I failed to double the & in the initial line beginning with FIRSTNONBLANK.... but this is now returning unexpected results.  Even when Not true, it is populating with NO.  Does anyone know of a better way to write this code?


----------



## Mark RS (Aug 5, 2021)

Could you try something like this?

`Measure = IF(
        FIRSTNONBLANK('!MergedTraining''[GAP-SH-SA-Primary GAP SH/SA 1st'[!MergedTraining'[GAP-SH-SA-Primary.GAP SH/SA 1st], 1) = "SA"
        && FIRSTNONBLANK('!MergedTraining''[GAP √ SA]'[!MergedTraining'[GAP √ SA]]], 1) = 1
        && FIRSTNONBLANK('!MergedTraining''[OPER Pos]'[ !MergedTraining'[OPER Pos]]], 1) = "OPER-SH-SA", 
        "YES",
        "NO")`


----------

